# I got free fish, please help confirm my IDs



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, I bought a used tank that came with fish. Please help me confirm IDs.

1) Canidate for the ugliest Lab ever. The owner said it was the oldest fish in the tank (7 years). 








His head is a bit narrow, is he really a pure lab? The head doesn't look like a mbuna. 









2) I think it is a rusty:








Shot #2









3) Some sort of albino, maybe a zebra (he is the biggest in the tank 6" about):









4) Mix of 1 and 3?









5) Acei?









6) Common pleco? He is about 6-7" and pretty nice condition. 









On a side note, a couple of the fish have sucked in bellies like in shot #1. Is that due to neglect/underfeeding by the previous owner?


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

1 Lab, holding eggs ( could be why the head dosn't look right to you and why the belly is sucked in)

2 Rusty

3 Albino Zebra

4 Red Zebra

5 Met. Greshakei

6 not sure


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Eric C. said:


> 1 Lab, holding eggs ( could be why the head dosn't look right to you and why the belly is sucked in)
> 
> ...


Yeah, the head looks fat, because the pig is holding a large pellet. I saw that and thought she was holding also until she opened up and I saw the food. That picture was taken about 20 minutes after I fed them, so I am surprised she was holding that pellet so long.

Thanks on the other IDs, I guess 60% accuracy on my part is pretty good


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

1. Lab. caruleus (yellow lab)
2. Metriaclima greshakei (female)
3. Metriaclima estherae (not albino, just a big male)
4. could be hybrid or could be metriaclima estherae (better profile would help)
5. Metriaclima greshakei (male)


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

*etcbrown* :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

nimboman said:


> *etcbrown* :thumb:


 agree


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

what causes the sunk in belly like that? i saw a bunch of fish at the store the other day and did not buy any...it didn't seem like a good thing to me.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

TailorO said:


> what causes the sunk in belly like that? i saw a bunch of fish at the store the other day and did not buy any...it didn't seem like a good thing to me.


You're right. It's generally not a good sign. It can happen normally to a female who's been holding without eating for a while. Other causes can be poor nutirion or illness. Internal parasites can be a cause of sunken belly. Unfortunately, that's a pretty common sight in chain stores and less reputable LFS's. You're right not to buy fish that look like that.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i was pretty disapointed when i saw that. it was at one of the few fish stores in my area that is not a Petco or Petsmart and usually has better looking fish


----------

